# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Any takers to share a plane ride to Port Antonio from Mobay in April ?

## copper350

Hello To all,
           Any takers to share a plane ride to Port antonio from Mobay on a private charter plane from TimAir. it flys out of Mobay airport to Ken Jones airport 1/2 hr from Boston Bay, Fairy Hill, etc. It cost one way  is $798.
I would like to share on Sun April 23, 2012 at 12 noon is anyone would like to split the bill with me. it carries 4 people including myself. So 3 others can split this bill with me 4 ways coming out to $200 for a 15- 20 min flight instead of a 3 1/2 hr ride from Mo bay.
Let me know if anyone would like to do this with me.
On these exact day and time only.
Thanks,
Copper

----------


## copper350

Sun April 22, 2012 sorry number mix up...........

----------


## JitterBug

wouldn't miss that drive . . . it's gorgeous . . . i'm sure it would be stunning flying also. good luck

----------


## Island Girl

Maybe if you don't even have time for the drive, save Portland for another time when you can savor it, including the journey there?It's like a fine wine; you don't want to toss it all back it one gulp and miss the exquisite oakey notes and floral nose... Especially since the people you encounter once you get there will not be in a hurry, no matter how much money you throw at them LOL. Let us know how that works for you....IRIE! *IG

----------

